

Ask HN: we develop a social network, what's the next steps? - liongo

http://download.vnmob.com
======
aya72
Please describe what were your initial thoughts? \- Can I host a social
network on my own server? \- what about privacy? \- what about security? \-
are messages encrypted on client-site? \- is it possible for site-admins to
read private messages between users? \- how far can I control my entries? \-
who can see which informations? \- How can I leave the network? \- Can I
transfer my data to another network? \- Is there an open api to connect from
another application?

------
liongo
It supports multi-platforms like iOS, Android, Web apps, Desktop (Window,
Linux & Mac).

one-to-one messaging & group messaging

Free Voice call via 3G between platforms Conference call supported on Desktop
& Android.

------
liongo
hi aya72,

it's a private by default, if you don't share the resource (photo, album,
think) to friend, friends or close friends, they will NOT know it is there.

yes, you could host social network in your own server

message is encrypted.

There's api to connect to this social network from another application. But
it's not public yet.

------
liongo
How i promote this project?

